# Kaiser's 3.5 months to 4 months pix



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

How time flies for my pal,

@ 3.5 months:









@4 months:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Look at those ears...love it!

The time does fly by with these fast growing puppies


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

youve said it courtney!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful boy, you have there. Keep the pictures comming, ld love to watch him grow.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Handsome little man.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Good looking boy! Love the ears and look at those feet!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

Love the ears!


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Will do guys, My avatar was his 2.5 mo. old pix, will keep updating this thread every half a month. thanks guys!


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

As promised. Ü Kaiser @ 5 months:


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh. He's looks so much bigger suddenly. So handsome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

What a handsome dog!

That jump from puppy-looking to dog-looking seems to happen so quickly, doesn't it? Although still gangly and growing, right around five months old our Jaeger suddenly seemed way less puppy-ish looking.

Of course they still ACT like a goofy puppy long after the baby looks are gone, lol.


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! yeah! gangly, goofy and clumsy hahaha!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

is that the same dog????? cant believe how much he has grown, he got so tall. a very handsome long boy, lol


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks Lori! I hope he'll grow well, happy and healthy.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like he grew (mostly) into those ears finally!!What a gorgeous dog!! Def going to add him to my favorites list!


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! as for tricks, he know the command: sit, stay, down, leave, shake hands but im finding it hard to make him play dead or roll over. when outdoors specially on the grass, the place he love so much, it is more difficult to make him stay hahaha! he fetches on command. and it is his favorite game.


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Kaiser @ 6 months: GSDs patience vs JRT's heart, thier play is always supervised











Kaiser @ 7 months: We have participated a local dog walk.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh wow. How much difference a month can make! 

Very handsome indeed c:!


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Zeeva! Ü


----------

